# Is there such thing as a 1/4'' diameter pattern bit for box joints on the dovetail jig?



## patrickhosey (Sep 22, 2014)

I figure if your bearing rides against the jig, you should get perfect box joints every time. The only problem is I can't find a pattern bit with a diameter smaller than a 1/2 inch.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

You can use a straight bit and a bushing guide on your router. The dovetail jigs instruction manual will tell you what size bit to use.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

No, but you can get to 3/8".

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-4x3-8-router-bit-bearing-/171281218747?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item27e127fcbb


----------

